# 2013 Ford Escape?



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone tried to fit a bike or two in the back of one of these yet?


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

Nope, but I can tell you that it is going to be a pretty good SUV. I've got a '12 Focus hatch and it is an excellent car! The '13 Escape uses the same platform as the Focus so it will be similar... just bigger. My bike would fit in my Focus just fine if it didn't have a Fox 36.


----------



## briangarson (Mar 10, 2010)

SteveF said:


> Anyone tried to fit a bike or two in the back of one of these yet?


I've got a 2011 Escape, older model I know, but I can fit 3 bikes (Taking front wheel off) standing up in the back of mine with the seats down.. possibly 4, but 3 definitely fits no problem.

On days where I bring my bike to work and leave it in the car, I put down the split seat on one side and put the bike in the back.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Bumping this now that there are more of these on the road--anyone put a bike or two in the back of one of these?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

SteveF said:


> Bumping this now that there are more of these on the road--anyone put a bike or two in the back of one of these?


Just saw one the other day and it looks like a nice vehicle. Would be interested in seeing a cyclist setup for one.


----------



## scanny (Feb 21, 2012)

I carried bike in '08 Escape - tight fit, but possible with rear seat folded. In the end I bought hitch bike carrier though. Personally I don't like how Ford changed Escape but I guess I'm in minority on this one.


----------



## HondaMotocross (Sep 4, 2006)

scanny said:


> I carried bike in '08 Escape - tight fit, but possible with rear seat folded. In the end I bought hitch bike carrier though. Personally I don't like how Ford changed Escape but I guess I'm in minority on this one.


I am with you! 
I think the previous "square body" was much better looking than this newer "rounded" body style....the older style looked more rugged for off-roading too, the new style looks like a bigger focus/fiesta.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

It's been a pretty polarizing change. People seem to either love it or hate it. Personally I liked the old one better, but then I drive a Jeep so boxy is kind of my thing.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks pretty big inside


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I liked the old Escape fine, too, but I like the new one more. I wonder if the Ford dealer would let me slide a bike in the back of one of their brand new $30k vehicles without any serious interest in buying one? (I buy used so a "new" Escape won't be of interest to me 'til it's 2-3 years old)


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

We've got an '01, and I went down to see the new Escape -- ours is finally getting long in the tooth. Unfortunately, the '13 Escape has a *much smaller cargo area* than the original model. The rear seat headroom and legroom are much less, also. Front seat is nice but, for us, the downsizing can't do.


----------



## scanny (Feb 21, 2012)

SteveF said:


> I liked the old Escape fine, too, but I like the new one more. I wonder if the Ford dealer would let me slide a bike in the back of one of their brand new $30k vehicles without any serious interest in buying one? (I buy used so a "new" Escape won't be of interest to me 'til it's 2-3 years old)


Depends on delaer I guess, but if your bilke is clean ad you promise to not to scarch anyhting (maybe bring a tarp) I don't see why not.


----------



## thisisbenji (Nov 13, 2010)

Hopefully it fits well as I might be getting one next year, my mtb doesn't really fit in the back of my 2012 Focus..


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

thisisbenji said:


> Hopefully it fits well as I might be getting one next year, my mtb doesn't really fit in the back of my 2012 Focus..


Yeah, if they made a wagon version of the Focus I'd be seriously interested! Actually, I think that's sort of what the new Escape is. Closer than the Edge is to a wagon version of the Fusion at least.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

EBasil said:


> We've got an '01, and I went down to see the new Escape -- ours is finally getting long in the tooth. Unfortunately, the '13 Escape has a *much smaller cargo area* than the original model. The rear seat headroom and legroom are much less, also. Front seat is nice but, for us, the downsizing can't do.


Ford claims an increase in cubic feet but it's hard to see it given the radically different shapes.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

SteveF said:


> Ford claims an increase in cubic feet but it's hard to see it given the radically different shapes.


My guess (and that's all it is) is that when they fill it with ping pong balls they can fit more in. That doesn't mean that it has more usable space though.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Bumping this to see if anyone has tried hauling bikes in the new Escape yet...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I say take your (clean) bike and a moving blanket down to the dealership and try it out... see what you get. I'll bet their sales people want to know as much as you do. I have a hard time believing that thing can't swallow a couple of bikes up, front wheels off, seatposts out.



SteveF said:


> Yeah, if they made a wagon version of the Focus I'd be seriously interested! Actually, I think that's sort of what the new Escape is. Closer than the Edge is to a wagon version of the Fusion at least.


They used to make one. The Wagon Focus is longer made? Too bad. I have a friend who had like a 2005-ish one, and it was pretty dang nice. Then again, it was a Diesel Focus Wagon in Germany.

A quick google image search found this labeled as a 2013 model, but it's not on the Ford site:









Nice looking wagon, if you ask me. Seems like we aren't getting it here in the States.


----------



## ezyrydr (Jul 21, 2007)

I just rented a 2013 Escape for a weekend work trip. I drove about 500 miles in it. My thoughts: 
The Good:
It's quiet, really blocks out the road/outside noise. Stereo sounds great. Peppy. 
The accent lighting that lights up when you unlock it at night - kinda amusing. 


The Bad:
The gas mileage was less than great. I got 22mpg (90% of the time I was on the highway). 
It's cramped. It feels like a small car, which is nice if you like a car driving position but I prefer to have a little breathing room. 
My main complaint might not concern everyone but I could not find a comfortable sitting position. I'm 6'1 and I felt like I was too close to the pedals. When I backed up the seat to get away from the pedals then the steering wheel was too far away. Despite not being able to find a good spot, the seats are comfortable. 
The touch screen, stereo, gps thingy sucks. You'll rear-end someone trying to navigate menus and find buttons that are angled funny. I consistently had to reconnect my phone to get it to read song titles and other random quirky issues. 
There could be more storage compartments up front and less huge vents. I just wanted a place to put my phone, some change, some cash, a coffee and a toll ticket; not that easy surprisingly. The cupholders were soon overflowing and i didn't dare drop a coin down the narrow and cavernous center counsel.
The interior LED light is very blue/green and makes me feel like I should be doing an autopsy in there.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

> I say take your (clean) bike and a moving blanket down to the dealership and try it out...


Yeah, I could do that, but I don't like dealing with salesmen when I have no intention to buy. I keep bumping this thread in hopes that someone will post up their experience. I just find it hard to believe that no one has tried fitting a bike in one of these yet!

RE. Focus Wagons, they were discontinued in the U.S. in 2007 I think. But looking at the Euro-wagon pic you posted, I think the C-max is pretty similar and would qualify as a Focus wagon, and it's a hybrid as well. That's another vehicle I'd consider, and I've actually seen a pic or two of them with bikes in back.

ezyrydr, thanks for the report. It does have that wraparound cockpit design going on-like sitting in a tunnel. I'm only 5'7", so I don't think I'd find it as cramped as you did, but it's a consideration. I have also read a lot of reviews panning the in-sync functionality so you're not alone there.


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

we have one. Just put my Felt 29er in it without troubles. Had to put back seats down though. Took front wheel off to make things easier (race left things muddy; even after cleaning on site). We have a hitch mount coming to keep life simple.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

desnaephoto said:


> we have one. Just put my Felt 29er in it without troubles. Had to put back seats down though. Took front wheel off to make things easier (race left things muddy; even after cleaning on site). We have a hitch mount coming to keep life simple.


Cool, thanks! Did it look as though it would fit with the wheel on? (or as if a smaller wheeled bike would fit that way?)

I'm interested now it one of the new Ford Transit wagons, another Focus-platform based model, sort of a mini-mini van. THIS one I will definitely be trying a bike or two in at the dealership. There are rumors that Ford may build a small pickup on this platform, too, which might be even better for my purposes.

The New 2014 Ford Transit Connect Commercial Van or Wagon | Big On Small Business | Ford.com


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

ezyrydr said:


> I just rented a 2013 Escape for a weekend work trip. I drove about 500 miles in it. My thoughts:
> The Good:
> It's quiet, really blocks out the road/outside noise. Stereo sounds great. Peppy.
> The accent lighting that lights up when you unlock it at night - kinda amusing.
> ...


I agree with everything above except for the mileage. I've had one of these as a company car since September and I use it for personal use as well. I've got a little over 25k miles on it right now and typically get about 330 miles between fill-ups and it usually takes about 12.5gallons. That's a combination of in town driving and using the highways from one side of the sun to the other. (I live in Phoenix)
I'm 5'10" and also can't get a very comfortable seating position.

As far as bikes go. I have put a large and x-large FS Stumpjumper 29er in the back before without front wheels and seatposts. (that's the two of those at the same time) I have also fit three road bikes around 54cm -56cm without front wheels and seat posts in at the same time. I've put two medium hardtail 29ers and 3 passengers in the car before.

The drivers seating area doesn't feel much bigger than my wife's civic. It's just a bit more upright than the civic.

Hope this helps. I'd be happy to answer any more questions but I don't check this board very often so I may not respond very quickly.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

I like the new Escape. In fact, I like pretty much all of Ford's current line up. If you get one, make sure you get the back up camera. The blind spot on these is huge.


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's my 2013 escape set up about halfway down this thread can fit mine and the wife's bike in this way, both 26".

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/putting-bike-back-xterra-suv-852507.html#post10367061

TBH most of the time if its just me riding I put all seats down and just throw the bike in the back.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Jamesbond3 said:


> How can i maximize horsepower in my 2013 ford focus SE?


Easy, trade it in for a Focus ST!


----------

